# textdatei einlesen



## Guest (26. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Folgendes Problem in JAVA:

Bei Eingabe des Anwenders input test.txt, soll eine Methode aufgerufen werden, die die Textdatei test.txt, die auf meiner Festplatte gespeichert
ist, in einem String speichert. Ein Versuch von mir ist folgender:


```
public static void readFile(String fileName) throws FileNotFoundException, IOException{
        String s;
        BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(fileName));
        while((s = in.readLine()) != null){
            s += in.readLine();
        }
        in.close();
    }
```
Das Problem ist: Die Textdatei enthält nur Zahlen und Punkte ohne Leerzeichen. Diese sollen jetzt auf dem Bildschirm ausgegeben werden.
Ich hätte es jetzt probiert den String in die einzelteile zu zerlegen, in ein array speichern, und dann ausgeben.

Das problem ist nur das es nicht funktioniert. Es scheitert aber wahrscheinlich daran das er textdatei erst gar nicht einlesen oder
finden kann... Wie funzt denn das genau... kann mir das jemand von euch erklären, hab schon so viel ausprobiert aber nichts funzt!

Mfg
Martin


----------



## SamHotte (26. Mai 2006)

Was sagen denn die Exceptions so?


----------



## The_S (27. Mai 2006)

Schau dir deinen Code nochmal an.

Ich denke mal du möchtest die komplette Textdatei in einem String speichern. Du speicherst aber nur immer die zuletzt gelesenen Zeile in deinem String. Außerdem sind für sowas Strings eher ungeeignet (aus Performance gründen). Versuchs mal so:


```
public static void readFile(String fileName) throws FileNotFoundException, IOException{ 
        String s = null; 
        StringBuffer datei = new StringBuffer;
        BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(fileName)); 
        while((s = in.readLine()) != null){ 
           datei.append(in.readLine() + System.getProperty("line.separator"); 
        } 
        in.close(); 
}
```


----------



## Guest (27. Mai 2006)

hab ich auch probiert. Es funktioniert einfach nicht. Er schmeißt ne FileNotFoundException. Ich
habs die datei versucht mit "test.txt" aufzurufen. Sie ist im selben Verzeichnis wie die class dateien gespeichert.
Aber auch mit pfadangabe funktionierts nicht und ich hab keine ahnung woran das liegt?


----------



## SebiB90 (27. Mai 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hab ich auch probiert. Es funktioniert einfach nicht. Er schmeißt ne FileNotFoundException. Ich
> habs die datei versucht mit "test.txt" aufzurufen. Sie ist im selben Verzeichnis wie die class dateien gespeichert.
> Aber auch mit pfadangabe funktionierts nicht und ich hab keine ahnung woran das liegt?


liegt die klasse aber in nem package? wenn ja dann muss dein test.txt im ordner drin sein wo die package ordner anfangen


----------

